# LTAS University of Liege, Belgium



## mr_bones (Jun 22, 2008)

The LTAS university in Liege was built in 1947 - or so we are led to believe by the prominent signage. From what we could tell, it specialised in teaching about aeronautics and technology in industry. The building was immense, looked to be in good condition and was still signposted on the motorway - we couldn't work out why it had closed.

As with most universities, the site comprised of many separate buildings and this made access complicated - in the end we only managed to get into one block but it was so big that it kept us amused for hours. Definitely a site to return to - it is still crammed full of equipment and even had a fully in-tact wind tunnel installed!


Let the pictures do the rest of the talking


----------



## lost (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks amazing, I love the '40s style of the place. 
I see a Renault 21 poster lurking there.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW what a fantastic looking place. Love the art deco style reception building (if that if the reception building?). love the classrooms, display cabinets, windows, mosiac floor tiles, and love those stairs. Can't say which pics I like the best, they're all great. Really like the old picture with a view over some of the buildings.

Excellent find Mr B,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Is this the same place that had an old jet fighter in the grounds? I noticed y0se's been there as his website has been chalked on the blackboard in one of the classrooms. 
Nice one...very good find and photos, Mr B.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. Foxy - this isn't the place with the jet fighter in the grounds, according to y0ze's site that burned down at the start of the year - he has however been to this site and it is found under 'miscellaneous - university of Liege'


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah, cheers for that Mr B. I guess I should have checked his site first. Doh!


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks as good as it sounded when you described it to me. I'll definately find time for this when we make our visit later in the year.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 11, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> I'll definately find time for this when we make our visit later in the year.



Looks like you just did!


----------



## skittles (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice! wonder how long its been closed. I think a while


----------



## nursepayne (Oct 14, 2008)

I absolutely loved the look of this place and great report too Mr Bones, I'm not normally into schools or colleges but this looks really charming.


----------

